
Every startup needs this due to lazy employees - jsjohnst
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1D07dTILH0
======
Jeremy1026
I saw a video maybe a year ago of the same technology, also using Nissan's
platform, for automated lines. Sit in a chair, and it'll move you down the
queue until its your turn, then the chair returns to the back of the line.

